# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  muke po alimentaciji

## venus domani

Obratila bi Vam se svima za pomoć jer je više glava pametnije od jedne.
Ovako stoje stvari-rastavljena sam od 12.mjeseca kada je moja princeza bila stara 4 mjeseca.Sudskom odlukom je donešena visina alimentacije i datum do kada treba biti uplačena,no međutim moj bivši  muž se toga ne pridržava,uplačuje kad god njemu paše i iznos koji je puno,puno manji od onoga koji je dogovoren na sudu(dogovoreno je 1000.kn a ona plača između 300 i 500 kn,kako koji mjesec).Obračala sam se centru za soc.skrb no oni mi govore da ga tek mogu tužiti ako ne uplati uopče alimentaciju 6 mjeseci.Pokušavala sam im objasnit da nemam primanja ,pošto sam studentica i da malena i ja živimo od doplatka i alimentacije,no njihov je odgovor bio da se prijavim na burzu.Prijavom na burzu moram odustati od fakulteta i pitanje je jel bi našla posao jer imam završenu gimnaziju.Na pitanje da li imam pravo na kakvu pomoć njihov odgovor je bio ne jer nisam na burzi i živimo u vlastitom stanu,pa neka iznajmim dio stana :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Molila bi ako tko ima kakav savijet šta da radim i je li postoji kakav drugi način da ga se prisili jednostavno da počne plačat normalno i isplati zaostatke.Hvala

----------


## samamama

na primanja imas pravo ako ti primanja ne prelaze određenu ljestvicu, a ne zato jer jesi ili nisi prijavljena na burzi.
od centra mozda ne mozes dobiti nista, ali 

1.nazovi HZMO i raspitaj se za dječiji doplatak http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=5
2. pitaj opet u CZSS dali ti mogu dati barem jednokratnu pomoc
3. na podrucju svog grada zovi u gradsku upravu i raspitaj se o socijalnim programima, ako si iz rijeke onda je to: http://www.rijeka.hr/ObliciPomociU

to je odprilike sve sto mozes napraviti, tocno je da ti CZSS ne moze isplacivati uzdrzavanje ako dobijas makar i 1 kunu od alimentacije

----------

